# Smuggs New Check-In Time [merged] [Added: check in/out survey]



## WinniWoman (Dec 18, 2013)

Just notified of a new 5pm check-in time for owners and everyone else I guess. Used to be owners could check in before exchangers and renters. Years ago started at 3 or 3:30; then 4pm; and now is 5pm! Check out is 10am; used to be 11am. Very annoyed about this. I feel we purchased an 8 day, 7 night week and as far as I am concerned this is now a 6 day, 7 night week. Checking in at 5pm, by the time you get settled, it is already late. Used to be owners had the privilege of an earlier check in than everyone else. 

Curious to know the check-in times at other resorts. I have been renting extra weeks elsewhere and they are always at least 4pm at the latest.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2013)

4:00 and 10:00 are probably the most common times.

Early check-ins and late check-outs, require the rooms to be cleaned in a shorter amount of time, which takes more staff, which takes more money, which takes higher maintenance fees.  

Are you willing to pay for an increase in maintenance fees to accomplish that?  Some are - some aren't.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 18, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> 4:00 and 10:00 are probably the most common times.
> 
> Early check-ins and late check-outs, require the rooms to be cleaned in a shorter amount of time, which takes more staff, which takes more money, which takes higher maintenance fees.
> 
> Are you willing to pay for an increase in maintenance fees to accomplish that?  Some are - some aren't.



I get that. But, we purchased our week knowing check in was 3:30 and check out at 11am. Then, we accepted the 4pm and the 10 am when they changed it. Now it's 5pm. Next- it will be 6 or 7pm like at Massanutten. That's when I go ballistic and demand I be paid the time that has been taken from our vacation! All of a sudden they can't handle the cleaning- after all the years we have owned there- since 1999? Not to mention that off- season, hardly anyone is there. If I go up the 1st week of November, it will be practically empty there. Even during peak season, I think owners should be able to check in earlier than renters and exchangers- that's how it always was there. Soon there really will be no benefit to being an owner...


----------



## antjmar (Dec 19, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Now it's 5pm.
> 
> All of a sudden they can't handle the cleaning- after all the years we have owned there- since 1999?


I was there this past July. I had a bad experience, got there about 3:00 staff  told me room wasnt ready they would call me when ready . I called them at 4:30  room wasnt ready 
I told them room should be ready  by 4! They replied no 5:00 I said my Wyndham paperwork says 4... They said well we changed it recently. I replied well I just received a confirmation from Wyndham so maybe they should update their system. Finally got my room at 5:30. Room was FILTHY cigarette butts on deck garbage in hallway and DIRTY SHEETS!!!  
I realize they are probably sold out in the summer but IMO Housekeeping staff is inadequate. I am telling you this since I know you are an owner. They need to hire new housekeeping staff. I love the resort  Going back during Presidents week. Hopefully rooms will be clean and ready by 5:00!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know that. Very interesting. What building were you in? I have been in contact with management there and they seem to think having the extra time to get the units ready will help-obviously didn't in your case! I have actually never had any problems with check in- only that now with Wyndham there they have the keys and we have to deal with them before we can check in, which delays things a bit..very annoying. Sometimes we might be missing something in the room or something might not be working, but they are very attentive towards correcting it. But I have never experienced what you have.


----------



## antjmar (Dec 19, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. Very interesting. What building were you in? I have been in contact with management there and they seem to think having the extra time to get the units ready will help-obviously didn't in your case! I have actually never had any problems with check in- only that now with Wyndham there they have the keys and we have to deal with them before we can check in, which delays things a bit..very annoying. Sometimes we might be missing something in the room or something might not be working, but they are very attentive towards correcting it. But I have never experienced what you have.



It was the maples. 
I will add that at 5:30 when I went to the room a man said the  freezer had to be defrosted so they had it off and were using hot water from a kettle to thaw the ice... didnt have the room to myself till  past 6:00! I also found paperwork (welcome folder packet with confirmation letters etc) in the  living from the previous guest. 
We spent quite a bit of time discussing the lack of cleanliness (sheets with hairs and lipstick? on them) with different staff... No one seemed too concerned.  I asked to speak to a manager that night but apparently no one was available The next morning someone claiming to be a manager called and said oh you have a problem cause a few cigarette butts were left on the deck? When maint came to clean the deck he even took the white plastic chairs on the deck away  and brought new ones cause he said wow these are "gross"!!! 

That was my second time at Smuggs first time was in a brand new Tamarack unit, Those are GREAT!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, I have to say, that is pretty bad! Surprised you keep coming back! The Tamaracks are much newer, which is why they have less maintenance issues, but all the units should be ready when they are supposed to and should meet standards. I think your experience proves that a later check-in time does not guarantee a cleaner well-prepared unit.

I think there could be an issue will people not observing the check-out time and not being penalized for it so they have no incentive to check out on time. And- I think the resort might have cut back on staff. Could be a management problem. Either that, or they can't get the help and are not admitting it. In any case- something is not right.


----------



## antjmar (Dec 21, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Well, I have to say, that is pretty bad! Surprised you keep coming back!
> 
> Either that, or they can't get the help and are not admitting it. In any case- something is not right.



My first time there was a BRAND NEW Tamarack unit which was amazing. My bad experience was for my second visit this past July or August. Which I was "compensated" for the bad experience. 
I already had my Presidents Week stay booked.  I dont own there and I am sure you know that,s a tough week to get.  My family and I do love the resort and all the activities. I  am willing to give them a second chance.  I hope I am not disappointed in Feb.

Personally I think the labor pool in the area is limited and with the "expansions" they just dont have adequate qualified staff. Just my opinion.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 21, 2013)

There are many south Americans that come on working visas for the winter. Look at the name badges at Stowe or Jay Peak in the winter. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## antjmar (Jan 11, 2014)

Just received my pre arrival letter from Wyndham for February check in. Says check in at 4:00 pm check out at 10am


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 4, 2014)

*What is your check-in time?*

A controversy brewing over check-in time at Smugglers Notch which has recently been changed to 5pm. Curious to know the check-in times at other resorts.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 5, 2014)

*Check in/Check out  Survey*

What is your resort's check-in and check out time?


----------



## radmoo (Jul 5, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> What is your resort's check-in and check out time?



 I believe both Marriott and Royal resorts "official" times are check in 4 PM and check o it 10 AM. But there is usually flexibility depending on availability of units.  We always pack beach ware in our carry on, check in upon arrival, change and head for lunch  and pool.  They text us when our unit is available.  I have also been able to place perishables in the fridge while the villa is being hanged over.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jul 5, 2014)

At the Marriott Grand Residence in South Lake Tahoe, our check-in time is 4pm and our check out time is 11am.  (Our ownership weeks are Friday-to-Friday though some owners own multiple quarters/continuous weeks.)


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 5, 2014)

Best I can recall, of some 40+  TS resorts virtually all were in  at 4:00PM  and out at 10:00AM.

In general I have  found  most are flexible if not   peak time.

Being pragmatic  if check out is 10:00AM  around 1/2 the units should be ready by 1:00PM! Likewise , there is no way HK can hit all rooms at 10:01 AM!

On a couple  exchanges I did  find   no early or lates allowed.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 5, 2014)

10 years ago, I would have said that almost all were 4pm in and 11am out.
Now it seems that more and more are pushing one or both to either 5pm in and 11 am out or 4pm in and 10am out.  It is rarer but becoming more common for the 5pm in 10am out.  Massanutten use to be 4pm in and 10am out but would give a gift card for $10 to one of the on site restaurants/deli's if you checked in between 7pm and 11pm during peak season weeks.  I liked that better than the blanket change to a 5pm check in with early check in if available.  

At Gurney's which will cease as a timeshare in 2017, the check in time is 4pm but the check out is noon.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 5, 2014)

Worldmark: in = 4, out = 12
Wyndham: in = 4 (2 if VIP), out  = 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> 10 years ago, I would have said that almost all were 4pm in and 11am out.
> Now it seems that more and more are pushing one or both to either 5pm in and 11 am out or 4pm in and 10am out.  It is rarer but becoming more common for the 5pm in 10am out.  Massanutten use to be 4pm in and 10am out but would give a gift card for $10 to one of the on site restaurants/deli's if you checked in between 7pm and 11pm during peak season weeks.  I liked that better than the blanket change to a 5pm check in with early check in if available.
> 
> At Gurney's which will cease as a timeshare in 2017, the check in time is 4pm but the check out is noon.



Personally, a $10 gift card wouldn't do it for me for a check-in at 7pm! That is outrageous! You buy a timeshare for 8 days and 7 nights. If you are checking in at 7pm and out at 10 or 11, you lose a day. They would have to pay me big bucks for that! In fact, they should be paying us big bucks for a 4 or 5 pm check-in. The day is over by then and the use of the unit is what the deed is about- not the resort amenities (which at Smuggs for ex. is a separate entity)


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Best I can recall, of some 40+  TS resorts virtually all were in  at 4:00PM  and out at 10:00AM.
> 
> In general I have  found  most are flexible if not   peak time.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY! I also think if resorts are going to make check-in later than they should be making check-out later, since timeshare owners have paid for a full week's use of a unit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 6, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Personally, a $10 gift card wouldn't do it for me for a check-in at 7pm! That is outrageous! You buy a timeshare for 8 days and 7 nights. If you are checking in at 7pm and out at 10 or 11, you lose a day. They would have to pay me big bucks for that! In fact, they should be paying us big bucks for a 4 or 5 pm check-in. The day is over by then and the use of the unit is what the deed is about- not the resort amenities (which at Smuggs for ex. is a separate entity)



It wouldn't make me go for 7pm but it is at a location where I could work and get off work at 4pm, pack the car, stop for dinner along the way and get there at 7pm.  When you get there at 4 on a Friday, you might be in line for 20-30 minutes.  Also 4pm is inconvenient in my opinion because I then need to leave the property and go get dinner or cook which I probably don't feel like.  I don't particularly like the onsite restaurants. The $10 bought nachos and a soda at the water park.   

The difference between Massanutten and Smuggs is that probably at least half of the people who stay drive 2.5-5 hours to get there.  If I planned on arriving early I still would.  If I planned on arriving between 6-7 or later anyway, it was a bonus.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> It wouldn't make me go for 7pm but it is at a location where I could work and get off work at 4pm, pack the car, stop for dinner along the way and get there at 7pm.  When you get there at 4 on a Friday, you might be in line for 20-30 minutes.  Also 4pm is inconvenient in my opinion because I then need to leave the property and go get dinner or cook which I probably don't feel like.  I don't particularly like the onsite restaurants. The $10 bought nachos and a soda at the water park.
> 
> The difference between Massanutten and Smuggs is that probably at least half of the people who stay drive 2.5-5 hours to get there.  If I planned on arriving early I still would.  If I planned on arriving between 6-7 or later anyway, it was a bonus.



I see, yes- good point, Tracey. If you live close to the resort it's not so bad.


----------

